# new here and looking at the v spec



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

hey all .. 

just a fellow nissan lover here, checking out the board.

last sunday, my 98 alty got wrecked because of black ice..still waiting for estimates but it looks to me like it's a write off. as much as I loved that car, it wasn't for me (got it for CHEAP, about 10Gs CDN with 80k KM)..so i've got the v-spec set in my mind. i've always liked them, but after looking into them more i'm in love...

I was pretty much sold untill I heard about the tranny problem. is this common? or are the people experiencing them just making alot of noise? 

i'm asking your opinions on weather I should get one..or go with the SE-R. their both great cars in my eyes, but I like the bonuses I would get with the SE-R, particularily the LSD, suspension and interior...

anyways just a first post here...im liking the site...do we have anyone from altimas.net here?

peace,

scott.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

the tranny is not a problem. I have a very early model I do not have tranny problems. The spec v is worth the extra money for the hlsd and the better suspension. The tranny will take time to get acustom to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

My '03 has no problems. Transmission is great and shifts precisely and flawlessly. It burns no oil, and the paint is fine. I'm exceptionally happy with the car, and with 39 years of driving experience to draw on, I'm a fairly demanding customer. Based on my experience with it, I'd recommend the Spec V to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

hey buddy. i hav the same concerns as you. looking to buy a spec v so i did a lil reading on it. what i learned pretty much is that the problems everyone talks bout, oil, paint, and tranny, are problems mostly with the 02s and not the 03s. i havent found anyone complaining about their 03. that makes me feel a lot better bout going fwd purchasing one. hope this helps. if you havent test drove one, make sure you test drive a 03 and hav fun, you will fall in love.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Not to mention the '03's are re-geared for a more user freindly launch, and better overall gear spacing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

well i've taken two test drives at two different dealerships in my area, and damn, what a fun car to drive!

I was originally looking at an 02 to get past that new car depretiation syndrome..but in my research i've found not many people have had problems with their 03...so..looks like i'm going to be getting an 03 Spec V in white 

i just hope my insurance doesn't rape me.

I think the oil burning problems that people are having also is due to the fact that people arn't breaking in their motors properly.. I can totally understand why you want to give it a nice go for the money as soon as you get it, but you've got to hold that inner child back for the first few weeks


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

I thought insurance would kill me too, but it was a heck of a lot cheaper than the Talon's!
So, I'm happy


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *I thought insurance would kill me too, but it was a heck of a lot cheaper than the Talon's!
> So, I'm happy  *


just curious...how much do you pay a month....what's age/record/etc? i'll be selling off my 95 v6 camaro for a spec v....hopefully insurance would be cheaper....


----------



## drclaw09 (Jun 29, 2004)

1YellowSpecV said:


> I thought insurance would kill me too, but it was a heck of a lot cheaper than the Talon's!
> So, I'm happy


I am going from a 1990 TSi to a spec-v also, how was the change?, cause I love my talon it just doesnt have the reliability i need.


Jason


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

spec Vs aren't incredibly reliable either...............


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

damn dude, black ice? in the middle of June??? where the hell do you live? haha. i think that reliability crap is mostly bull. most ppl i know who own a Spec-V havent had a single problem, as for me, the only problem i had was the tranny and it was replaced with a '03 one, which was regeared and is smooth as silk. and i have a '02 which is supposed to be the most problematic of all. it a very nice car and very fun to drive, you just gotta take care of it a little as you should, y'know break it in right, do your services and fluid changes on time and maintain it well and it'll be as reliable as any other Nissan. tho, keep in mind there are alot of recalls and you should get the done. there only a few ppl that are expirencing continuous problems and i feel real bad for them and they should trade their cars in. so basically, if you treat it well, it'll treat you well.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most people? LOL

more than 60% of 02 owners have had one major problem or another. probably 20% of 03 owners have had a major problem.

that's a pretty crappy record.

oh, and if a tranny shitting out on you is the only single problem you had, I'd say that's pretty serious!

btw. look at the dates of this thread.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you know that 40% of statistics are made up right? :loser: 

i got an 02 also, not one problem, including tranny... i doubt those 60 %figures quoted mike whered you get your info?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's simple statistics work taken from the members of a small part of the segment (b15sentra.net being a segment of all 02 owners) and the number of problems they've had.

I can also tell you locally I know 4 spec v owners who aren't members of any forums, and 3 of them have had major problems.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

simply put, get an 04........definitely not a used(prolly abused) 02 or 03. 

04s are stronger too, have seen generally higher dyno numbers stock


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I have an 02, no problems other than the time I pulled out in front of a speeding Ranger.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

muphasta said:


> I have an 02, no problems other than the time I pulled out in front of a speeding Ranger.


Ouch.


----------

